# How y'all liken the Vertex CBE sight?



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Not many got them yet....


----------



## babyg (Jul 16, 2002)

Bump. Interested myself


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Got mine yesterday but won't be able to play with it till next weekend. Seems very solid and nice. Really like the scope housing quick detach feature. Getting picky some of the knobs are in kinda tight spots for a guy with big sausage fingers like me but I don't see it being problematic. I got the 3D rapid adjust model.


----------



## bluerocker (Dec 24, 2009)

Looked at them at the asa, nice sight but still has way too much slop in it. The new axcell with the carbon bar is way better it doesn't move. Still saving up for one.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I played with the asa vertex sight also and didn't feel any slop in either one of them, one of them got stolen so if you see anyone with one question them hard and long. I suggest some water boarding.


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Padgett said:


> I played with the asa vertex sight also and didn't feel any slop in either one of them, one of them got stolen so if you see anyone with one question them hard and long. I suggest some water boarding.


I've got a receipt and a dealer that will vouch for me...


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You lucky dog, I can't wait for mine to show up. I am screwed for a while because I am left handed and they are going to be even longer wait than the right handed ones.


----------



## cenochs (May 2, 2007)

bluerocker said:


> Looked at them at the asa, nice sight but still has way too much slop in it. The new axcell with the carbon bar is way better it doesn't move. Still saving up for one.


Exactly the achieve is far superior shot cbe until this year so glad I changed


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

cenochs said:


> Exactly the achieve is far superior shot cbe until this year so glad I changed


That's the weird thing...I've never **** the achieve but have ha two buddies that had/have them and hate them. Said they have way to much movement in them and rattle all over the place. I didn't even look at them this time around because of that and I'm shooting an AX300 now and liked it.


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

I received my CBE Vertex from Lancaster on Saturday. I got the 3D rapid adjust model also. And so far, I like it a LOT! Now, if someone can convince CBE to make a good sight tape magnifier!!!!


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

Is their magnifier crappy? I've been using OT2 tapes with only my 2s and 10s showing so having the individual yardage plates had me thinking about getting a magnifier.


----------



## StacyH (Apr 19, 2006)

I've played with them a bunch and never felt any slop very smooth


----------



## n2bows (May 21, 2002)

Outback Man said:


> Is their magnifier crappy? I've been using OT2 tapes with only my 2s and 10s showing so having the individual yardage plates had me thinking about getting a magnifier.


The magnifier that CBE currently makes is not very good. Especially when you compare it to the one that TRU Ball makes.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Although the CBE mag looks big and kinda obnoxious 


I can see the numbers way better than.axcel


----------



## Outback Man (Nov 21, 2009)

On another thread someone said the old magnifier won't work with these and that there may be a new one in the works. Hopefully CBE is at Bedford this weekend so I can check.


----------



## GWFH (Jan 22, 2006)

Liking mine so far.....have a 3dml and they made the needed improvements.

As for slop??? The 4 I just got have none.
I like my axcels but the issue I have with them is the movement from the gibbs....some call slop.
I never had an arrow that I blamed the axcel movement on, but it was always in my head.
Its designed to be a shock absorber with the spring loaded gibbs but the noise and vibration always had me checking my sight.
The CBE is a rock. Im glad I can finally get that out of my head.
The achieve and ax2000 will be for sale very soon.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Still waiting on mine. 3 weeks in a row they promised me they would ship that day.

Waiting on 4


----------



## Bowtech n ROSS (Aug 30, 2007)

I'm a week away from ordering an achieve. My shop ordered at the Mathews dealer show in December. Still no sights and still getting the 2 more weeks line.


----------



## mountainman7 (Feb 15, 2013)

I've owned CBE sights for years and have yet to own one with any " slop " in it at all. I have 2 CBE Elite 3d sights and also a new CBE Tek - Hybrid dovetail , single pin , and they are all rock solid. I have hunted with an HHA Dial sight since they came out , first the DS-XL-5519 , and then a DS- 5519 and love them , but the CBE is built just a little tighter in my opinion, but I still dont have a bad thing to say about the HHA's , verdict is still out on which hunting sight that I will use , but I have never had a " sloppy " CBE of any kind. If things work out for me next 3d season , I will own a Vertex but without the rapid adjust. It don't bother me to click a sight up or down a few times especially for 3d, since most all local shoots are just 30 targets. 
I can't stand any vibration in a 3d bow or hunting bow, and I have never heard any vibration or rattling on any of my CBE's. I even use Limbsaver modular nodes along with my weights on my 30" B Stinger front bar and my 12" back bar and my 3d setups are usually quiet enough to hunt with.


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I love my Quad Lites, but I would like to have the removable scope feature. lain:


----------



## buckbuster31 (Dec 3, 2009)

I like my quad lite better than my ax300..... Thinking real hard about the shrewd though!!


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

I got a spare shrewd im going to sell.....can deliver to asa london


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

Got mine today. All set up.

Damn does this thing need a magnifier


----------



## BEvansnLA (Mar 31, 2014)

Bowtech n ROSS said:


> I'm a week away from ordering an achieve. My shop ordered at the Mathews dealer show in December. Still no sights and still getting the 2 more weeks line.


That's the same thing I'm getting. Had mine on order going on three months.


----------



## Luv2shoot3D (Feb 4, 2013)

sagecreek said:


> I love my Quad Lites, but I would like to have the removable scope feature. lain:


This would be very nice


----------



## Blue X (Dec 22, 2007)

What is the problem with CBE? 

I dont really see why there is such a lag in orders. Surely they dont have an old man in the back room hand making every sight. I would think that there would be some way to mass produce sights. I do not get it, seriously what is the problem? I have customers custom built tournament bows hanging on my wall waiting on CBE sights. At some point in time there gonna say screw it and buy something else and I dont blame them. The best thing on earth aint worth a crap if you cant get it. 

Can someone tell me why a large manufacturing company with a very simple product can have a lag in products that last for half a year? Why dont yall outsource or something, there bound to be some company that could meet your product demands.


----------



## P'town Shooter (Dec 30, 2012)

how much for the Shrewd?


----------



## ArcherXXX300 (Apr 22, 2013)

I waited on a CBE Elite target for over 3 months when Lancaster had them in stock because I ordered from CBE through the shop...that was about a year ago.


----------

